# For all who want chips!!!(amazing results)



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

well guys, as the topic stated...
some awesome results from an up and rising chip tuner in north america...
ive been in the market for a nice program that would support 200awhp and about 250all wheel torque for a few months now...
finally someone has tuned these tt225's to an optimal level...
everywhere i look, its 170awhp or 180awhp etc etc... and only about 214torque to the wheels in most cases with other chips... its like "what the hell, these ko4-20's have much more in them, this is ridiculous..."
then comes this, FINALLY 
a completely sttock TT225 with just the *UniTronics* software...








i contacted Don at unitronics, and looks like ill be sending the ecu out asap.
maybe they can chime in with more info.
http://www.unitronic.ca/
i mean damn, 164whp vs 211whp
stock vs. chipped.
and what 247wheel torque vs. alittle over 200 stock.




_Modified by Steve_Soda at 6:47 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

that is quite impressive! First they corner the BT market and now they are trying to take of over the regular chips! LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TSTARKZ123 at 9:50 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_that is quite impressive! First they corner the BT market and now they are trying to take of over the regular chips! LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by TSTARKZ123 at 9:50 AM 1-20-2006_

yeah i know right...
i was in the market for a chip, but then started thinking about turbo upgrade as well...
then i started taking stuff apart to see what could be done about that turbo upgrade... looks like a serious pain in the ass getting a downpipe around the haldex equipment.
then i saw this dyno chart and was like "hmmm, interesting torque and hp... bet theres even more in it with alittle more dyno time."
ill let you know how it feels...
with a dyno vid on a dynnojet... 


_Modified by Steve_Soda at 7:20 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: For all who want chips!!!(amazing results) (Steve_Soda)*

Steve for president.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve_Soda* »_yeah i know right...
i was in the market for a chip, but then started thinking about turbo upgrade as well...
then i started taking stuff apart to see what could be done about that turbo upgrade... looks like a serious pain in the ass getting a downpipe around the haldex equipment.
then i saw this dyno chart and was like "hmmm, interesting torque and hp... bet theres even more in it with alittle more dyno time."
ill let you know how it feels...
with a dyno vid on a dynnojet... 

_Modified by Steve_Soda at 7:20 AM 1-20-2006_


I'm telling you...the DP is not as hard as it looks (well at least according to my friend who made my downpipe LOL)! Just do it; so I can copy your every move!


_Modified by TSTARKZ123 at 11:10 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## wuznmeTT (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

WOW! That's alot of ponies from chip tune.
I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (wuznmeTT)*

I am about to get a 225 Quattro TT and the first thing I want to do is a software upgrade. I was thinking about GIAC but now that I have learned about unitronic maybe I'll go with them. Their website says their chip gives 283 hp and 252 tq!? If thats true then it sounds awesome. Too bad they don't have a dealer very close to Baltimore.


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*

those are crank HP numbers.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*

What about REVO? They claim 260 HP/284 lbs. torque.
There's a tuner shop here that does REVO. That is the direction I was planning on going when our 225 TT gets here. What about program switching?


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_What about REVO? They claim 260 HP/284 lbs. torque.
There's a tuner shop here that does REVO. That is the direction I was planning on going when our 225 TT gets here. What about program switching?
ive seen one revo car dyno here in virginia at 171whp and 203ftlbs of torque...
that was with high boost 7 and timing 3 on the sps 3 device...
not bad, but not exactly great...
i guess it all depends on what you want... both chips are exactly the same in price...


----------



## tristan325 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_I am about to get a 225 Quattro TT and the first thing I want to do is a software upgrade. I was thinking about GIAC but now that I have learned about unitronic maybe I'll go with them. Their website says their chip gives 283 hp and 252 tq!? If thats true then it sounds awesome. Too bad they don't have a dealer very close to Baltimore.

stick with induktion


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

No chipped 225 should put down anything near 200 WHP in my opinion...Has anyone else seen this? My car with a Hvalve and Intake put 200WHP 216ft/lbs....I can't imagine a chipped 225 putting down "170 - 180 whp"


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_ No chipped 225 should put down anything near 200 WHP in my opinion...Has anyone else seen this? My car with a Hvalve and Intake put 200WHP 216ft/lbs....I can't imagine a chipped 225 putting down "170 - 180 whp"

What's hard to beleive?...The chip is tuned for 93/94 oct and the dyno plot is an actual one and not a re-published rendition of it.


----------



## TT18T (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: For all who want chips!!!(amazing results) (Steve_Soda)*

is this chip reliable tho? would it be over-boosting the turbos and potentially blowing them up?


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: For all who want chips!!!(amazing results) (TT18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT18T* »_is this chip reliable tho? would it be over-boosting the turbos and potentially blowing them up?

bro there is more to tuning than just pumping out un godly amounts of boost...
a good tune is a good tune... this is obviously that...
i dont find it hard to believe simply because i know what the ko4-20 is capable of... 23-24psi isnt going to kill the turbo, nor will 30psi...
hell, i didnt kill any turbos while running 35+psi...
so why do you think this chip will cause the turbo to blow up?


_Modified by Steve_Soda at 3:23 PM 1-21-2006_


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (tristan325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tristan325* »_
stick with induktion

and screw induktion... i spent hours trying to fix one of their customer's car...
they royally jacked that thing UP...
dont get me wrong... they are revo dealers right?
i support revo, however, you cant argue the gains unitronics has proven...



_Modified by Steve_Soda at 3:24 PM 1-21-2006_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Believe it or not that tune was based on 22 psi...so yes there is probably more outta of the turbo. You can agree with me that the trq curve is nice rather than a massive trq spike in exchange for a few extra hp's up top.
I'm sure with some more dyno time and some fine tweaking 225 AWHP is possible on pump gas.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Don R)*

adding this to my recent topics







Too bad I already got a chip


----------



## BPR32 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Just for giggles do you mind showing that graph with the correction factor shown on the right. I run a Mustang Dyno & Would like to see the correction factor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*

even if they fix up their dyno plots, a CHIPPED 225 could should not be putting down less than 200hp (as the guy said he saw from some companies). This guy put down 247...it's not a fluke. that's what they should be doin. If u see a chipped TT with a plot of 170- 180 hp...what you're probably seeing is a 180TT. After drivetrain loss, with a chip, at the wheels, it should be back in that area...a 225 TT should be above 200hp...


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_even if they fix up their dyno plots, a CHIPPED 225 could should not be putting down less than 200hp (as the guy said he saw from some companies). This guy put down 247...it's not a fluke. that's what they should be doin. If u see a chipped TT with a plot of 170- 180 hp...what you're probably seeing is a 180TT. After drivetrain loss, with a chip, at the wheels, it should be back in that area...a 225 TT should be above 200hp...

Shouldn't you usually expect at least a 20% drivetrain loss on HP. That is about what I have heard for other VW/Audi's. But a chipped 225, putting it somewhere around 260+ HP, should be putting down at least 200HP at the wheels. 
I am still building information as to which chip I want to go with. So this is all very useful information for me. I am still leaning toward REVO, but only because there is a tuning shop 2 miles from here that does it. I like the security of having them close by if something goes hinky with my ECU because of the remap.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*

By comparison - GIAC on a Mustang put down 157.8 whp and 169.7 ft. lbs stock and 182.1 whp and 216.2 ft. lbs on 91 octane - a 24.3 whp and 46.4 ft. lb increase. Stock numbers are close enough - considering they are both Mustang dyno numbers. Compared to 47 whp and 75 ft. lbs of torque increase for the Unitronic - that's almost double the HP and torque using 94 octane. Pretty impressive. I'd like to see their 91 oct. numbers though since that's all we get here.
I've not seen one chipped TT put down over 200 whp on an AWD Mustang dyno. For comparisons though - i've seen a TT with the haldex disconnected put down 196 whp on a FWD Dyno jet. 










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:06 PM 1-23-2006_


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The STG 1 chip is about 17hp less than the STG 1+. Sorry no 91 octane dyno.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_The STG 1 chip is about 17hp less than the STG 1+. Sorry no 91 octane dyno. 

So what is the difference then - between Stage 1 and Stage 1+ and is that 17 wheel HP? I thought we were talking 94 octane and chip only on an otherwise stock car.


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Correct, the timing and boost are not as aggressive with the STG1 file. 
The test car was stock.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_Correct, the timing and boost are not as aggressive with the STG1 file. 
The test car was stock.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_Correct, the timing and boost are not as aggressive with the STG1 file. 
The test car was stock.

Ok - usually Stage 1+ indicates some sort of hardware upgrade, so I was just trying to see the what the differences were. Any estimates of what 91 octane would do? 
Are you guys looking at BT programs for the 225? What about the BEA engine with the VVT?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok - usually Stage 1+ indicates some sort of hardware upgrade, so I was just trying to see the what the differences were. Any estimates of what 91 octane would do? 
Are you guys looking at BT programs for the 225? What about the BEA engine with the VVT?

last I spoke to mike over at unitronic; they already had a file for the AMU, I just don't rememeber for what turbo/fueling.


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ok - usually Stage 1+ indicates some sort of hardware upgrade, so I was just trying to see the what the differences were. Any estimates of what 91 octane would do? 
Are you guys looking at BT programs for the 225? What about the BEA engine with the VVT?

Stg 1 + does NOT require a hardware upgrade. however STG1+ MUST be run on 93octane or higher.
We have BT files for the TT225. The AMU file structure is the same as the VW AWD engine and the BEA the same as the AWP.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_
Stg 1 + does NOT require a hardware upgrade. however STG1+ MUST be run on 93octane or higher.
We have BT files for the TT225. The AMU file structure is the same as the VW AWD engine and the BEA the same as the AWP. 

Thanks - so I would assume that Stage 1 is for 91 octane


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (BPR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BPR32* »_Just for giggles do you mind showing that graph with the correction factor shown on the right. I run a Mustang Dyno & Would like to see the correction factor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here is the Dyno with the CF @ WCF = 1


----------



## mnkyTT (Apr 28, 2005)

do they have a program for the 180 fwd?


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks - so I would assume that Stage 1 is for 91 octane










agressive 91 and very conservative 93


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_
agressive 91 and very conservative 93

Thanks. Sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*

Will this program be "switchable"?? Where I currently live I can get 93oct.. but if I move to an area which only has a high of 91oct I would hate to be screwed.....
can someone get two program 91 and 93 and switch between them?


----------



## ALMS-TT (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

What are peak tq numbers with 91?
Any race gas files?
Impressive numbers to say the least..


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

the STG1+ MUST be run on 93 or higher octane. the STG 1 can be run on 91 or higher. 
At this time there isn't any switching


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

any plans for a 100oct program?


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

you can run 100oct with the STG1+ and just add 10 degrees of timing with LW.
A switchable file is planned but nothing yet, no time frame. 

EDIT: Spelling


_Modified by TurboGtiandZX12R at 7:27 AM 1-27-2006_


----------



## guygti22 (Oct 18, 2004)

dude my 180 Q put down like 143whp stock. and now that im chipped and exhaust and intake and underdrived. i might put down like 180 whp. do they have a chip for a 180 Q?
i would trade my upsolute chip in a heartbeat for an extra 20 whp. where do i sign??


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (guygti22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guygti22* »_dude my 180 Q put down like 143whp stock. and now that im chipped and exhaust and intake and underdrived. i might put down like 180 whp. do they have a chip for a 180 Q?
i would trade my upsolute chip in a heartbeat for an extra 20 whp. where do i sign??

This is a 225 TT - 180whp on a 180TT isn't that bad at all - and i'd be surprised if it were that much on a dyno like a Mustang.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

what's the PSI that the other chips run
REVO, APR, GIACX, UPSOLUTE, NEUSPEED, etc...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

most spike to about 23psi and hold 19. you can only ask so much out of regular gas with the stock turbo and compression.

i have a hard time believing this companies validity. 
1. the k04 will not produce more hp than torque
2. they list different power numbers for coupes and roadsters
with some more time and patience, i'm sure there are other holes to be found.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_most spike to about 23psi and hold 19. you can only ask so much out of regular gas with the stock turbo and compression.

i have a hard time believing this companies validity. 
1. the k04 will not produce more hp than torque
2. they list different power numbers for coupes and roadsters
with some more time and patience, i'm sure there are other holes to be found. 

When you look into the posted dyno and their claims - it turns out that their 91 file or Stage I is only producing 5 more wheel hp increase over the GIAC - which is belivable.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

but as you know, 93 does not increase that much more. and even on 100 octane, the car still produces more tq than hp.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_but as you know, 93 does not increase that much more. and even on 100 octane, the car still produces more tq than hp.

As did the car which produced the dyno on this thread. Forget the website - it's obviously wrong. I trust Steve's dyno and it's results. 211whp and 247 ft. lbs on 94 octane.


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As did the car which produced the dyno on this thread. Forget the website - it's obviously wrong. I trust Steve's dyno and it's results. 211whp and 247 ft. lbs on 94 octane.

These are true results, not fudged by changing correction factors. Place the same car on a Dynojet dyno and I bet the 211hp number is alot higher. 
The K04-020 turbo on the TT225 flows close to a GT28R turbo. Dont get it confused with the little K04-001 that the A4 guys are playing with. The AMU engine also has a lower compression than the 180 allowing more boost with no timing retard.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGtiandZX12R* »_
allowing more boost with no timing retard.

Dude, don't call him a retard he is just giving his opinion...


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_
Dude, don't call him a retard he is just giving his opinion...
























.............me too!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (TurboGtiandZX12R)*

alright, fair enough...........the website is wrong. 
TurboGTIand ZX12R,
Have you seen the AMU K04 next to a GT28rs? I've got pics I can send you if you'd like. there is a HUGE size difference. this was pulled off my '02 TT 225. on the 180hp, it's usually the fuel injectors that run out before the turbo is spun out.... not a result of the compression.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_alright, fair enough...........the website is wrong. 
TurboGTIand ZX12R,
Have you seen the AMU K04 next to a GT28rs? I've got pics I can send you if you'd like. there is a HUGE size difference. this was pulled off my '02 TT 225. on the 180hp, it's usually the fuel injectors that run out before the turbo is spun out.... not a result of the compression. 

TurboGTIandZX12R stated that the K04-020 is comparble to the GT28R not the RS.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

nice! unitronic smooth as usual!
you have the a/f on that as well? they're usually as equally impressive!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (spooldswede)*

Bringing this one back! Anyone have this software and run 93?? 
Well how the hell is it?


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

<--- curious too. I'm all for the big guy









_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_First they corner the BT market and now they are trying to take of over the regular chips! LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by Phrost at 12:08 AM 6-26-2007_


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

I am definitely convincedddddd...
I guess custom exhaust will have to wait.. GOD DA**IT... ive been wanting an exhaust but this has sold me.
A Unitronics dealer and a REVO dealer are the same distance from my house.. soo UNITRONICS it is.... (20miles)
Although, APR is like 2 miles from my house..hmmm


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (marksk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marksk1* »_I am definitely convincedddddd...
I guess custom exhaust will have to wait.. GOD DA**IT... ive been wanting an exhaust but this has sold me.
A Unitronics dealer and a REVO dealer are the same distance from my house.. soo UNITRONICS it is.... (20miles)
Although, APR is like 2 miles from my house..hmmm

This is why I wish I lived somewhere other than Missouri... the closest Unitronics/REVO/APR dealers to me are probably the same as the closest dealers to him... except that I'm seven hours from Chicago.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

unitronic will soon be powering my gt3076


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

There are a bunch of dealers out in the east coast tri-state area. Damn. I though I was going to have to send ECU's to Canada LOL.










_Modified by PhunkFX at 8:38 AM 6-26-2007_


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea yea GT3076R for me too!!! All done by Unitrioncs!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (ethorman)*

Ok so is this chip for the stock 225 not shown on their web site? I see a program that yields less hp than APR and GIAC chips. Is the 200AWHP program a special order or something? I'm just curious because the site doesnt mention it, unless this is the program they offer...


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_Ok so is this chip for the stock 225 not shown on their web site? I see a program that yields less hp than APR and GIAC chips. Is the 200AWHP program a special order or something? I'm just curious because the site doesnt mention it, unless this is the program they offer...









Yea i was pretty confused looking on their site also....
Steve, please tell what you had done, just a regular chip from them or what?


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (marksk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marksk1* »_
Yea i was pretty confused looking on their site also....
Steve, please tell what you had done, just a regular chip from them or what?

x2


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

x3


----------

